# Union Atlas vs. Burton Cartel vs. T. Rice Pro



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

The Cartels are an excellent binding, and this year's model is even better with the hammock ankle strap, and the get a grip toe strap. It is such a versatile binding that fits a wide variety of boards(more than the other bindings you mentioned). If it works...why fuck with it has always been my motto. I own Cartels, Malavitas and Diodes....which, in my mind, speaks volumes about Burton's quality. Cheers!:drink:


----------



## chronicbucks (Nov 23, 2016)

joebloggs13 said:


> The Cartels are an excellent binding, and this year's model is even better with the hammock ankle strap, and the get a grip toe strap. It is such a versatile binding that fits a wide variety of boards(more than the other bindings you mentioned). If it works...why fuck with it has always been my motto. I own Cartels, Malavitas and Diodes....which, in my mind, speaks volumes about Burton's quality. Cheers!:drink:


I pulled the trigger on the T Rice Unions - after watching thegoodride review, I had to give them a try. Got a good deal with 252 at REI - so can return within a year if I don't like, regardless of use.

Thanks for the reply though!


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

chronicbucks said:


> I pulled the trigger on the T Rice Unions - after watching thegoodride review, I had to give them a try. Got a good deal with 252 at REI - so can return within a year if I don't like, regardless of use.
> 
> Thanks for the reply though!


Atta boy. 

Thanks for the support!


----------



## gnarstradamus (Jan 12, 2016)

chronicbucks said:


> I pulled the trigger on the T Rice Unions - after watching thegoodride review, I had to give them a try. Got a good deal with 252 at REI - so can return within a year if I don't like, regardless of use.
> 
> Thanks for the reply though!


You'll be happy with those. I rode exclusively Burton Cartels for years and was kicking myself for not switching sooner when I first strapped into a pair of Union Factory's 2 years ago.


----------

